# Governo dos Açores adjudicou alargamento da Rede Hidrometeorológica a todas as ilhas



## fablept (12 Mai 2014 às 23:00)

> Governo dos Açores adjudicou alargamento da Rede Hidrometeorológica a todas as ilhas
> 
> A Secretaria Regional dos Recursos Naturais adjudicou o contrato para a execução da Rede de Monitorização do Ciclo Hidrológico nas ilhas Terceira, Graciosa, São Jorge, Pico, Faial, Flores e Corvo ao agrupamento Global EDA e Tecnovia Açores.
> 
> ...



Fonte:
http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/...rológica+a+todas+as+ilhas.htm?lang=pt&area=ct


----------

